# Car rental for Uber



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Saw this post for this web-site where you can rent cars to use for Uber weekly. Hyundai for $200 a week for UberX I suppose. Not sure exactly how it works. There are cars for UberBLACK and UberSUV.

I suppose this is similar to what you do Nick Manning?

http://uberchimarketplace.com/match/available-vehicles


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

zaner said:


> Saw this post for this web-site where you can rent cars to use for Uber weekly. Hyundai for $200 a week for UberX I suppose. Not sure exactly how it works. There are cars for UberBLACK and UberSUV.
> 
> I suppose this is similar to what you do Nick Manning?
> 
> http://uberchimarketplace.com/match/available-vehicles


Are you sure you aren't in Illinois?


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Nope, just saw the link on a different message board.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

zaner said:


> Nope, just saw the link on a different message board.


Oh ok lol


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

Be careful. Uber says who can rent and who can't: "
*Uber deactivates drivers who rent their cars from Breeze, continues to push its own rival financing plan"*
*http://bit.ly/1gdlZid*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

franklin said:


> Be careful. Uber says who can rent and who can't: "
> *Uber deactivates drivers who rent their cars from Breeze, continues to push its own rival financing plan"*
> *http://bit.ly/1gdlZid*


Seems a little uncompetitive, only outfits that think they Have monopoly rights start talking that way.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

franklin said:


> Be careful.


I'm leasing my car, not renting. There's a big difference.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Here is another uber car rental website, this one is for NYC.

http://ubernycmarketplace.com


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It can't be a car from a rental agency, but the marketplace sites are fine.


----------



## ABC Rental (Apr 14, 2015)

I have 2014-2015 uber ready vehicles for rent !!

Call me 347-234-1474


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Seems a little uncompetitive, only outfits that think they Have monopoly rights start talking that way.


I found that link too. I believe changes have been made by Breeze that places the name of the driver on either the registration or the insurance policy of the vehicle somehow. - Something aschlong those those lines.

I have read recently about Uber deactivating or refusing to activate drivers in certain markets who actually have commercial insurance. Hell, maybe it has been mentioned on UP?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I found that link too. I believe changes have been made by Breeze that places the name of the driver on either the registration or the insurance policy of the vehicle somehow. - Something aschlong those those lines.


As long as your name is on the insurance, it's fine. The registration can be in anyone's name.


----------



## ABC Rental (Apr 14, 2015)

This is true


----------



## UberhereIGo (May 15, 2015)

Rental or buy? Since I'm located in New York I'm thinking of renting at first and see how that goes. If I were to buy would the medallion and plates be already on a brand new vehicle? Sorry if I sound a bit slow I'm only 20 and a college student, hoping uber would better fit my problematic schedule.


----------

